
Microsoft backed AI company is helping Israel surveil Palestinians - wajdiben
https://www.vox.com/2019/10/31/20937638/israel-surveillance-network-covers-palestinian-territories
======
LegitShady
Israeli company bought by Microsoft works for Israel.

~~~
wajdiben
In my estimation, where the company is incorporated or based does not matter
as much as where do the investment funds come from.

~~~
LegitShady
Microsoft bought an existing company with commitments, staff and operations.

Your estimation matters very little.

